# I'm a 44,,,,, What are you, if I may ask?



## ShoerFast (Sep 5, 2006)

Dr Phil's Test: Here you go. Try this!

Below is Dr Phil's test. (Dr. Phil scored 55; he did
this test on Oprah - she got a 38.) Some folks pay a
lot of money to find this stuff out!

Read on, this is very interesting!

Don't be overly sensitive! The following is pretty
accurate and it only takes 2 minutes. Take this test
for yourself and send it to your friends.

The person who sent it placed their score in the
e-mail subject box. Please do the same before
forwarding to your friends (send it back to the
person who Sent it to you.) Don't peek, but begin
the test as you scroll down and answer.

Answers are for who you are now...... not who you
were in the past. Have pen or pencil and paper
ready. This is a real test given by the Human
Relations Dept. at many of the major corporations
today .
It helps them get better insight concerning their
employees and prospective employees. It's only 10
Simple questions, so...grab a pencil and paper,
keeping track of your letter answers to each
question.

Make sure to change the subject of the e-mail to
read YOUR total. When you are finished, forward this
to friends/family, and also send it to the person
who sent this to you. Make sure to put YOUR
score in the subject box.

Ready??

Begin...

1. When do you feel your best?
a) in the morning
b) during the afternoon ? early evening
c) late at night


2. You usually walk...
a) fairly fast, with long steps
b) fairly fast, with little steps
c) less fast head up, looking the world in the face
d) less fast, head down
e) very slowly

3. When talking to people you..
a) stand with your arms folded
b) have your hands clasped
c) have one or both your hands on your hips
d) touch or push the person to whom you are talking
e) play with your ear, ! touch your chin, or smooth
your hair


4. When relaxing, you sit with..
a) your knees bent with your legs neatly side by
side
b) your legs crossed
c) your legs stretched out or straight
d) one leg curled under you

5. When something really amuses you, you react
with...
a) big appreciated laugh
b) a laugh, but not a loud one
c) a quiet chuckle
d) a sheepish smile


6. When you go to a party or social gathering you..
a) make a loud entrance so everyone notices you
b) make a quiet entrance, looking around for someone
you know
c) make the quietest entrance, trying to stay
unnoticed

7. You're working very hard, concentrating hard, and
you're interrupted.......
a) welcome the break
b) feel extremely irritated
c) vary between these two extremes

8. Which of the following colors do you like most?
a) Red or orange
b) black
c) yellow or light blue
d) green
e) dark blue or purple
f) white
g) brown or gray

9. When you are in bed at night, in those last few
moments before going to sleep you are..
a) stretched out on your back
b) stretched out face down on your stomach
c) on your side, slightly curled
d) with your head on one arm
e) with your head under the covers

10. You often dream that you are...
a) falling
b) fighting or struggling
c) searching for something or somebody
d) flying or floating
e) you usually have dreamless sleep
f) your dreams are always pleasant

POINTS:
1. (a) 2 (b) 4 (c) 6
2. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 7 (d) 2 (e) 1
3. (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 5 (d) 7 (e) 6
4. (a) 4 (b) 6 (c) 2 (d) 1
5. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 2
6. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 2
7. (a) 6 (b) 2 (c) 4
8. (a) 6 (b) 7 (c) 5 (d) 4 (e) 3 (f) 2 (g) 1
9. (a) 7 (b) 6 (c) 4 (d) 2 (e) 1
10. (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 6 &nbs p; (f) 1

Now add up the total number of points.

OVER 60 POINTS : Others see you as someone they
should "handle with care." You're seen as vain,
self-centered, and who is extremely dominant..
Others may admire you, wishing they could be more
like
you, but don't always trust you, hesitating to
become too deeply involved with you.

51 TO 60 POINTS: Others see you as an exciting,
highly volatile, rather impulsive personality; a
natural leader, who's quick to make decisions,
though not always the right ones. They see you as
bold and
adventuresome, someone who will try anything once;
someone who takes chances and enjoys an adventure.
They enjoy being in your company
because of the ex citement! you radiate.

41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively,
charming, amusing, practical, and always
interesting; someone who's constantly in the center
of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to
let it go to their head. They also see you as kind,
considerate, and understanding; someone who'll
always cheer them up and help them out.

31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible,
cautious, careful & practical. They see you as
clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a
person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but
someone
who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who
expect the same loyalty in return. Those who really
get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your
trust In your friends, but equally that it takes
you a long time to get over if that trust is ever
broken.

21 TO 30 POINTS: Your friends see you as painstaking
and fussy. They see you as very cautious, extremely
careful, a slow and steady plodder. It would! really
surprise them if you ever did something
impulsively or on the spur of the moment, expecting
you to examine everything carefully from every angle
and then, usually decide against it. They think this
reaction is caused partly by your careful nature.

UNDER 21 POINTS: People think you are shy, nervous,
and indecisive, someone who needs looking after, who
always wants someone else to make the decisions &
who doesn't want to get involved with
anyone or anything! They see you as a worrier who
always sees problems that don't exist. Some people
think you're boring. Only those who know you well
know that you aren't.

Post your score if you would?


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 5, 2006)

*HA DR Phil*

48

41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively,
charming, amusing, practical, and always
interesting; someone who's constantly in the center
of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to
let it go to their head. They also see you as kind,
considerate, and understanding; someone who'll
always cheer them up and help them out.

Its all rite till this part:


> They also see you as kind,
> considerate, and understanding; someone who'll
> always cheer them up and help them out.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 6, 2006)

39

Pretty accurate. Except being categorized with Oprah.




Mike


----------



## NWCS (Sep 6, 2006)

i ended up with a 42. seems about right to me.


----------



## Hired Gun (Sep 6, 2006)

41


----------



## begleytree (Sep 6, 2006)

45


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 6, 2006)

38


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 6, 2006)

*43*

43


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm 44.


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 6, 2006)

*same numbers*

do you notice all the same type of people on the site and we all score with in 10 points of each other...interesting


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 6, 2006)

52
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
keep em smiling they do more yeaknow its true!!!!!!!!


----------



## b1rdman (Sep 6, 2006)

*45*

Oh please. 

Jeez Louise already.

Christ almighty and Jesus H. Christ

Brahahahahahahahah

Brahahahahahahahah

Brahahahahahahahah


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2006)

*I scored 40...*

... and I believe the 31-40 description is pretty close.


----------



## MS-310 (Sep 7, 2006)

I think it goes by your age a little bit.
53 was my number.

Dam I think its just cuz I like to party.
Jack


----------



## SinglerM (Sep 7, 2006)

*46*

The description seems about right.


----------



## talon1189 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gotta 47..........sounds like me  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Talon


----------



## computeruser (Sep 8, 2006)

33. Curious. Sounds more like me than any of the other choices, I guess.

_31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust In your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken._


----------



## Stumper (Sep 8, 2006)

45


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 9, 2006)

44 too. 

Mark


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 12, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> 33 1/3



Oh your like a broken record! :biggrinbounce2: 


42


And it seems fairly accurate as Im prolly borderline with the next lower group also.


Interesting.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2006)

44.1 :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 12, 2006)

I came in at 40 even, pretty accurate yet simple test, thanks. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 12, 2006)

*34*

Hmmm... 34. Some of the choices are not ideal. I guess fairly accurate of me tho.

Ian


----------



## spacemule (Sep 13, 2006)

52. However, the description is inaccurate at best.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 18, 2006)

37- fairly accurate.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 18, 2006)

41

Not very accurate on the practical part---I'm constantly underestimating my time and getting screwed. The rest is pretty accurate unless I'm in a funk.
Borderline manic depressive. I'm at my best in a tree!

41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively,
charming, amusing, practical, and always
interesting; someone who's constantly in the center
of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to
let it go to their head. They also see you as kind,
considerate, and understanding; someone who'll
always cheer them up and help them out.


----------



## klickitatsacket (Sep 19, 2006)

33 the amusing part is who also scored 33. So much alike yet so opposite.


----------



## NWCS (Sep 19, 2006)

oh come on Dean, we know you love ol TreeCo!



klickitatsacket said:


> 33 the amusing part is who also scored 33. So much alike yet so opposite.


----------



## stihlatit (Sep 19, 2006)

Another 43 here and it is right on the mark for me.


----------



## younggun (Sep 21, 2006)

44


----------



## Mr. (Sep 21, 2006)

48, but I didn't see azzhole in the description. LOL

Fred


----------



## hobby climber (Sep 26, 2006)

44 & accurate!


----------



## gasman (Sep 27, 2006)

44 acurate


----------



## Max (Sep 28, 2006)

38 Right on.


----------



## bump_r (Sep 28, 2006)

How many of you guys watch "The View", anyway. Jeeze. Really, Dr. Phil and Oprah? You letting them categorize you? And you're posting THEIR assessment of YOU?! Candy azz girlie-men!!












(I got a 45, BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!)


----------



## belgian (Sep 28, 2006)

43 looking good so far !


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 28, 2006)

44, right on for me.


----------



## back40 (Oct 4, 2006)

44

I have the same sentiment as l2edneck.


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 5, 2006)

*45*

mmmmmm ok


----------



## Sprig (Oct 10, 2006)

40, pretty much on the money.


----------



## Mingara (Oct 12, 2006)

42


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 16, 2006)

46


----------



## timothykamp (Oct 22, 2006)

44- im a pretty middle of the road teenager


----------



## woodville (Oct 22, 2006)

44 seems like it's ok some will disagree.


----------



## Vman (Oct 27, 2006)

42...i'm impressed.....quite close!


----------



## NovaMan (Oct 28, 2006)

I got a 50. I would probably have categorized myself as a 31-40, but maybe I'm more interesting than I think.  Some of the questions didn't really have optimal answers though.


----------



## STIHLSamantha (Nov 1, 2006)

my score was a 40.....i'm cautious....hehee:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 4, 2006)

*48*

Funny how no one on here breaks a 50. Prolly that's because we all like a little bit of solitude or something...


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2006)

44 here too.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 10, 2006)

*038*

some questions need more options as answers, a couple had nothing that was even a maybe. Should I score those as zero? hmmm...then what would the score be.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 12, 2006)

41, but I agree with wdchuck, not enough "right" answers. Close desciption anyway though.


----------



## wood4heat (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm a 46 with a question, how can so many of us always be the center of attention?:monkey:


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 30, 2007)

50 I'll take it~


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Aug 30, 2007)

*42*

That pretty much fits me.


----------



## sperho (Aug 30, 2007)

38


----------



## mikemouse (Aug 30, 2007)

38

it fits


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Sep 1, 2007)

*I got 43*

and it right for the most part


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 1, 2007)

:yoyo: 43:yoyo:


----------



## kennertree (Sep 2, 2007)

47


----------



## polingspig (Sep 3, 2007)

I scored a 42. It seems like the best category to be in. I like it when number based generalizations make me feel good about myself.


----------



## clearance (Sep 3, 2007)

polingspig said:


> I scored a 42. It seems like the best category to be in. I like it when number based generalizations make me feel good about myself.



42 as well. Why do Dr.Phil and Opy have so much credibility? Dr. Phil, banging his 19 year old client, who he then gave a job to (talk about unethical), also flogging supplements for Quixtar (Amway), resulting in a massive lawsuit. Opy, telling women to be themselves, but taking millions from the beauty industry that tells women they need to make themselves look better all the time. Bull, all of it.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Sep 3, 2007)

*46*

46 sounds like me.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 4, 2007)

Just seen this and me and the wife did the test, here our are results and they are dead on IMO and hers.

Wife = 34
Me = 35


----------



## chainsawjunky (Sep 4, 2007)

35 seems bout right

Evan


----------



## Chinooker (Sep 4, 2007)

*34*

Oh 50! I thought it was waste size at first....


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 5, 2007)

39 for me

31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible,
cautious, careful & practical. They see you as
clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a
person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but
someone
who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who
expect the same loyalty in return. Those who really
get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your
trust In your friends, but equally that it takes
you a long time to get over if that trust is ever
broken.



Scott


----------

